# Shallow Water Pike Fishing



## aupeters

Hey Guys 
every spring when the ice begins to melt where I live, a river floods over the road and forms a sort of "texas crossing". There are Northern Pike swimming everwhere. Last year I went fishing here quite a bit, but only managed to catch 3 of them. These pike are real big and I've become quite profficient at deboning them. I was just wondering if anybody out there had any good tips on how to bag more of these northern in shallow water. Im talkin about 5-6 inches at it's shallowest and up to about 4-5 feet at the deepest part. What lures work the best. I just use a darevevil attached to a leader, but any other information would be great. Thanks


----------



## smalls

AP,

there's not a whole lot of fishing that can be funner and faster than spring pike...

When daredevils aren't working, don't hesitate to throw a jerk bait like a husky jerk or any shallow diving floating style crankbait. Also, don't be afraid to throw a big bait out there, I'm talking 6+ inches long. These fish are looking for big, efficient meals.

Another killer bait for spring pike is big plastic. Slug-gos that are 6-10" work very well. These will also work in that extreme shallow water you're talking about. Try a variety of colors, but for me whites, grays and silvers (especially with some kind of "fleck" in it) work quite well. Use a large kahles hook and as little weight as possible. You'll be surprised how heavy these plastics are all by themselves. Plus, when sight fishing you can really dance those plastics in front of their faces and piss them right off.

Big spinnerbaits (I prefer inline baits) work well. They can be worked at any depth and if the fish are in the mood can elicit some very aggressive strikes. Try baits with bucktails and color combos of blacks, reds, yellows and whites.

Don't limit yourself to the texas crossing, there are alot more places up and down the river to find some bruisers.


----------



## aupeters

Hey smalls where are u located. I live in Northwood, ND. Right by the Mighty Goose River


----------



## njsimonson

I like 1/4 oz jigs (depending on current) with 4-6" plastic grubs on them in the spring. The white is good for cloudy or muddy water which is a staple in springtime.

I'm a die-hard jig fisherman, and don't stray too far from the techniques that aco**** for 75% of my fish each year. Cheaper that way too! 

Devils lake spring pike in T minus 10 weeks!!!! Man...that makes it seem short doesn't it!!! Waaaahooo!


----------



## waterwolf

When all else fails, don't forget the good old fashion "live bait".

You can fish it below a float, let sit on the bottom, attatch to most artificial swim baits.


----------



## birddog131

In MN the pike season closes and I would love to get in on some early season monster pike in ND: Anyone have any suggestions on places to try or areas to hit? I am open for any suggestions: A 40 incher would be a dream fish!
Thanks


----------



## north14

Another thing you might want to try is a floating Rapala in a perch color. Retrieve it slow so that it barely goes underwater then stop and let it pop to the surface. When those big rockets hit the lure it's like a bomb going off on top of the water.


----------



## holmsvc

northstaroutdoors
Devils Lake and Sak are your two best chances that I know of.


----------



## bretts

aupeters where by northwood does this happen?, Im from Mayville and live along the goose river and have seen this a few times, one year we had northerns swim up into the woods where it flooded and we were trying to catch them,


----------



## Bigdog

Another choice for the early pike is a suspending husky jerk. I have had the best luck with black/silver or the one with a green back/goldish sides/orange belly. Tiger tubes are also a good choice.


----------



## goosehtr4life

Bigdog, you are right on...the suspending jerk baits are deadly this time of year...Do a reel, hesitate for any length of time, could be 5 seconds or a minute, the fish will tell you what they want...They usually can't stand the bait just hovering suspended in their face and will hit it...Make sure to tie on a steel leader or this could get expensive...

Good luck..

A live bait float is another good way, smelt, big sucker minnows work well....


----------



## digger1

how come no body has posted on this website since 2005.I need to know some bloody tips on how to catch big pike on lake metigoshe.I've been haveing trouble even catching any fish on lake metigoshe.....I've tried everything and nothing has worked so somebody please give me some useful tips on how to catch some fish on lake metigoshe


----------



## BulBob

I live in Ohio but Spring Pike are Spring Pike. I use big chubs or shiners because they are cheap and there are lots of snags where I fish. I also use a float called the BulletBobber so I can steer where I want. My favorite spot has a slow current and quite a lot of structure (branches) and weeds so I set the bait about 18" deep. The BulletBobber gives me chance to plane away from shore or towards shore and drift between structure without recasting.

Filleting Pike isn't that hard if they are big and you know where the bones are! I have gutted, removed heads and wrapped small ones in foil with a bunch of butter to set in a fire. Again if you know where the bones are they are easy to eat if your careful about how you go at it.


----------



## fubar

wow, i cant belive you guys ill get fired up about shooting hen mallards but dont get mad when people fish northerns during the spawn...you guys might as well just start using a square hook in the summer too.


----------



## smallmouth

Just my 2 cents,but catching and eating the big females full of eggs in the spring isn`t very sportsmanlike..... :eyeroll:


----------



## gjedda63

Cant see the point here if you release the pike unharmed...thats sportsmanship.


----------

